# Muscle Library



## regular

I figured some of you guys would get a kick out of this. There should be something appealing for everyone. Please do not repost elsewhere, thank you.

To watch the videos you may want to install VLC media player, it's free and supports every video format. For the books you can use calibre or fbreader, both are free and support every e-book format I'm aware of. The hormone calculators I wrote need to be opened in a web browser to run.

*Bodybuilding Documents*
 arnold.mind.over.matter.musclemag.pdf 15M
 arnold.olympia.training.secrets.of.the.oak.musclemag.pdf 17M
 arnold.the.secret.to.winning.delts.musclemag.pdf 19M
 arnold.total.leg.training.musclemag.pdf 20M
 beyond.bodybuilding.tsatsouline.pdf 9.4M
 beyond.brawn.mcrobert.pdf 4.0M
 bigger.muscles.in.42.days.darden.pdf 17M
 black.book.of.training.secrets.enhanced.edition.thibaudeau.pdf 14M
 bodybuilding.anatomy.pdf 54M
 bodybuilding.competition.guide.johnston.pdf 1.5M
 body.by.science.mcguff.pdf 25M
 championship.bodybuilding.aceto.pdf 4.0M
 encyclopedia.of.bodybuilding.the.complete.a.z.book.on.muscle.building.hardcover.robert.kennedy.epub 226M
 high.threshold.muscle.building.thibaudeau.pdf 26M
 the.new.encyclopedia.of.modern.bodybuilding.schwarzenegger.pdf 334M
 the.strength.training.anatomy.workout.pdf 33M
 the.truly.huge.bodybuilding.workout.journal.pdf 296K
 ultimate.guide.to.massive.arms.staley.pdf 2.8M
 weight.training.technique.second.edition.mcrobert.pdf 16M

*Bodybuilding Videos*
 2001.mr.olympia.mpg 751M
 2002.mr.olympia.avi 1.3G
 2003.mr.olympia.avi 1.1G
 2004.mr.olympia.avi 1.4G
 2005.mr.olympia.mpeg 1.3G
 2006.mr.olympia.mens.prejudging.wmv 413M
 2006.olympia.fitness.finals.wmv 129M
 bodybuilding.2006.olympia.mens.finals.athlete.presentation.asf 232M
 2006.olympia.womens.bodybuilding.finals.wmv 143M
 2007.olympia.ending.asf 382M
 2007.olympia.final.posing.wmv 345M
 abbas.khatami.advanced.hit.avi 854M
 abbas.khatami.avi 351M
 arnold.schwarzenegger.total.rebuild.the.way.to.mr.olympia.1980.avi 491M
 craig.titus.the.video.mpg 588M
 dorian.yates.blood.and.guts.avi 694M
 flex.wheeler.hard.body.01.avi 705M
 flex.wheeler.hard.body.02.avi 549M
 flex.wheeler.mass.construction.avi 677M
 greg.kovacs.strongest.bodybuilder.alive.avi 553M
 i.want.to.look.like.that.guy.avi 704M
 jay.cutler.a.cut.above.avi 668M
 jay.cutler.new.improved.and.beyond.01.avi 696M
 jay.cutler.new.improved.and.beyond.02.avi 697M
 jay.cutler.new.improved.and.beyond.03.avi 696M
 jay.cutler.ripped.to.shreds.01.avi 610M
 jay.cutler.ripped.to.shreds.02.avi 663M
 lee.haney.training.video.mpeg 727M
 lee.priest.another.blonde.myth.avi 701M
 lou.ferrigno.stand.tall.avi 299M
 markus.ruhl.big.and.loving.it.avi 1.1G
 markus.ruhl.made.in.germany.avi 688M
 markus.ruhl.xxxl.mpg 774M
 maryland.muscle.machine.kevin.levrone.avi 651M
 max.contraction.training.avi 354M
 mike.mentzers.hit.avi 343M
 nasser.el.sonbaty.nasser.on.the.way.part.01.avi 492M
  pumping.iron.arnold.schwarzenegger.avi 700M added 9.14.2013
 ronnie.coleman.first.training.video.avi 581M
 ronnie.coleman.on.the.road.2005.avi 1.1G
 ronnie.coleman.relentless.2007.01.avi 1.7G
 ronnie.coleman.relentless.2007.02.avi 1.7G
 ronnie.coleman.the.cost.of.redemption.01.avi 696M
 ronnie.coleman.the.cost.of.redemption.02.avi 692M
 ronnie.coleman.the.unbelievable.avi 534M
 shawn.ray.inside.out.avi 695M
 the.battle.for.the.olympia.2000.mpeg 1.2G
 the.weider.system.nutrition.and.diet.avi 410M
 total.rebuild.arnold.schwarzenegger.avi 491M

*Conditioning Documents*
 531.for.football.wendler.et.al.pdf 504K
 athletic.based.strength.training.the.tier.system.kenn.pdf 5.2M
 bigger.faster.stronger.2nd.edition.shepard.pdf 18M
 combat.conditioning.furey.pdf 9.2M
 conditioning.for.strength.and.human.performance.chandler.et.al.pdf 35M
 explosive.plyometrics.yessis.pdf 3.6M
 high.low.sequences.of.programing.and.organization.training.smith.pdf 1.5M
 special.strength.training.verkhoshansky.pdf 4.4M
 sports.is.it.all.b.s.yessis.pdf 2.6M
 train.to.win.rooney.pdf 3.2M
 transfer.of.training.in.sports.1.bondarchuk.pdf 36M
 transfer.of.training.in.sports.2.bondarchuk.pdf 17M
*
**Diet Documents*
 a.guide.to.flexible.dieting.mcdonald.pdf 680K
 bodybuilding.nutrition.la.cour.pdf 1.7M
 body.comp.basics.pdf 228K
 diet.facts.fallacies.and.strategies.for.building.muscle.and.burning.fat.stout.pdf 120K
 dirty.dieting.newsletter.duchaine.pdf 14M
 encyclopedia.of.human.nutrition.caballero.et.al.pdf 31M
 essential.sports.nutrition.and.suppements.antonio.pdf 1.5M
 feeding.your.body.to.gain.mass.ellis.pdf 108K
 force.health.protection.nutrition.and.exercise.manual.singh.et.al.pdf 24M
 heavy.duty.nutrition.mike.mentzer.pdf 15M
 macrobolic.nutrition.dente.pdf 3.0M
 muscle.building.nutrition.pdf 1.4M
 shake.it.up.alvino.pdf 112K
 superfoods.for.dummies.pdf 7.9M
 tasty.fat.loss.and.muscle.gaining.recipes.pdf 1.3M
 the.anabolic.diet.dipasquale.pdf 1.2M
 the.bodyopus.experience.mcdonald.pdf 1.2M
 the.ketogenic.diet.mcdonald.pdf 696K
 the.metabolic.diet.troubleshooting.guide.dipasquale.pdf 320K
 the.nutritionist.wildman.pdf 3.4M
 the.rapid.fat.loss.handbook.mcdonald.pdf 604K
 the.ultimate.diet.2.0.mcdonald.pdf 168K
 the.warrior.diet.hofmekler.pdf 3.3M
 turbulence.training.nutrition.guide.mohr.pdf 656K
 underground.body.opus.duchaine.pdf 11M
 water.fast.54.days.pdf 884K

*Hormone Calculators*
 beginner.abc.oil.calculator.html 8.0K
 experienced.abc.oil.calculator.html 8.0K
 advanced.abc.formulation.calculator.html 8.0K

*Misc Documents*
 army.fitness.manual.pdf 4.1M
 convict.conditioning.wade.pdf 82M
 marine.physical.readiness.training.for.combat.pdf 23M
 muscle.and.fitness.101.workouts.special.issue.2005.pdf 13M
 never.gymless.enamait.pdf 42M
 the.navy.seal.physical.fitness.guide.deuster.pdf 17M
 the.official.united.states.air.force.elite.workout.flach.pdf 11M
 total.body.muscle.plan.men.s.health.pdf 1.6M
 total.body.workbook.mens.health.pdf 11M
*
**PED Documents*
 anabolics.10th.edition.e.book.llewellyn.pdf 8.1M
 anabolics.2006.edition.llewellyn.pdf 116M
 anabolics.9th.edition.llewellyn.pdf 119M
 analysis.of.confiscated.blackmarket.drugs.using.chromatographic.and.massspectrometric.approaches.pdf 648K
 androgens.and.anabolic.agents.vida.pdf 113M
 australian.pharmaceutical.formulary.and.handbook.22nd.edition.pdf 7.1M
 british.pharmacopoeia.2009.pdf 82M
 bromocriptine.mcdonald.pdf 296K
 cdc.guildline.for.disinfection.and.sterilization.in.healthcare.facilities.pdf 952K
 chemical.synthesis.of.hormones.pheromones.and.other.bioregulators.2010.pdf 3.1M
 depyrogenation.of.water.stoppers.and.vials.jpg 360K
 dnp.dinitrophenol.and.disophenol.deaths.pdf 4.5M
 dnp.effect.of.dnp.on.hexokinase.and.glycogenolysis.pdf 408K
 dnp.mechanism.of.action.01.pdf 152K
 dnp.mechanism.of.action.02.pdf 860K
 drug.drug.interactions.second.edition.pdf 8.0M
 dry.heat.destruction.of.lipopolysaccharide.dry.heat.destruction.kinetics.pdf 716K
 dry.heat.sterilization.of.parenteral.oil.vehicles.pdf 64K
 efficacy.and.safety.of.ephedra.and.ephedrine.for.weight.loss.and.athletic.performance.a.meta.analysis.pdf 132K
 encyclopedia.of.pharmaceutical.technology.3d.edition.pdf 64M
 endotoxin.inactivation.in.water.by.using.medium.pressure.uv.lamps.pdf 68K
 endotoxin.inactivation.of.laboratory.hardware.and.reagents.by.dry.heat.sterilization.pdf 152K
 endotoxins.pyrogens.lal.testing.and.depyrogenation.third.edition.pdf 7.0M
 growth.hormone.stimulates.the.collagen.synthesis.in.human.tendon.and.skeletal.muscle.without.affecting.myofibrillar.protein.synthesis.pdf 404K
 handbook.of.pharmaceutical.excipients.6th.edition.pdf 25M
 hfi.log.reduction.chart.1.pdf 1.5M
 history.of.testosterone.pdf 172K
 hormones.2nd.edition.1997.djvu 13M
 inactivation.of.escherichia.coli.endotoxin.by.soft.hydrothermal.processing.pdf 500K
 injectable.drugs.guide.2011.pdf 7.0M
 intratesticular.testosterone.in.response.to.hcg.pdf 300K
 kds.hydrogen.peroxide.based.detergent.germicidal.properties.pdf 168K
 kinetics.of.hydrothermal.inactivation.of.endotoxins.pdf 996K
 mechanism.of.microwave.sterilization.in.the.dry.state.pdf 872K
 microwave.oven.irradiation.as.a.method.for.bacterial.decontamination.in.a.clinical.microbiology.laboratory.pdf 420K
 microwave.sterilization.of.plastic.tissue.culture.vessels.for.reuse.pdf 992K
 organic.chemistry.laboratory.survival.manual.5th.edition.pdf 4.0M
 organic.reactions.in.steroid.chemistry.01.djvu 7.3M
 organic.reactions.in.steroid.chemistry.02.djvu 5.9M
 oxidation.of.endotoxins.png 232K
 pharmaceutical.compounding.and.dispensing.2nd.edition.pdf 14M
 pharmaceutical.manufacturing.handbook.production.and.processes.pdf 13M
 pharmacology.of.anabolic.steroids.pdf 288K
 physical.chemical.and.biopharmaceutical.principles.in.the.pharmaceutical.sciences.sixth.edition.pdf 68M
 profiling.postal.packages.fbi.law.enforcement.bulletin.pdf 2.2M
 profiling.postal.packages.profile.jpg 448K
 purification.of.laboratory.chemicals.5th.edition.pdf 20M
 reducing.pyrogens.in.cleanroom.wiping.materials.pdf 2.3M
 reducing.the.risk.of.contamination.of.sterile.parenteral.products.via.ready.to.use.closure.components.pdf 256K
 reproductive.endocrinology.6th.edition.pdf 42M
 reproductive.endocrinology.a.molecular.approach.pdf 22M
 reproductive.endocrinology.and.infertility.pdf 30M
 safe.injection.techniques.pdf 244K
 sequence.of.changes.in.body.composition.induced.by.testosterone.and.reversal.of.changes.after.drug.is.stopped.png 204K
 steroids.from.physiology.to.clinical.medicine.pdf 8.3M
 terminal.sterilization.v.aseptic.pdf 256K
 testosterone.dose.response.relationships.in.healthy.young.men.pdf 328K
 testosterone.induced.increase.in.muscle.size.in.healthy.young.men.is.associated.with.muscle.fiber.hypertrophy.pdf 340K
 the.effect.of.antimicrobial.parenteral.preservatives.pdf 124K
 the.effects.of.supraphysiologic.doses.of.testosterone.on.muscle.size.and.strength.in.normal.men.pdf 156K
 treatment.with.oxandrolone.and.the.durability.of.effects.in.older.men.pdf 108K
 underground.anabolics.llewellyn.pdf 46M
 when.is.solution.filtration.necessary.handout.pdf 248K
*
**PED Videos*
 american.underworld.steroid.lab.avi 350M
 bigger.stronger.faster.avi 701M


----------



## regular

*Muscle Library Continued*

*Physiology / Kinesiology Documents*
  becoming.a.supple.leopard.pdf 30M added 9.19.2013
biomechanics.in.sport.zatsiorsky.pdf 6.1M 
clinical.therapeutic.applications.of.the.kinesio.taping.method.pdf 161M added 9.19.2013
essential.sports.medicine.pdf 1.2M
 instruction.for.sports.medicine.patients.pdf 42M
kumbrink.2012.ktaping.pdf 13M added 9.19.2013
 molecular.biology.of.the.cell.alberts.et.al.pdf 209M
 principles.of.biochemistry.4th.edition.lehninger.pdf 36M
 principles.of.cartilage.repair.pdf 7.5M
 strength.training.anatomy.2nd.edition.pdf 86M
 strength.training.anatomy.pdf 18M
 the.adolescent.athlete.a.practical.approach.pdf 21M
 treat.your.own.rotator.cuff.johnson.pdf 2.8M
 understanding.human.anatomy.and.physiology.5th.edition.pdf 118M
 woundcare.3.edition.pdf 11M

*Strength Documents*
 531.2nd.edition.pdf 3.9 M
 531.wendler.pdf 7.4 M
 acsm.foundations.of.strength.training.and.conditioning.pdf 24M
 applied.strongman.training.for.sport.poliquin.et.al.pdf 18 M
 built.like.a.badass.pdf 11 M
 conditioning.for.powerlifting.hatfield.pdf 380 K
 deadlift.dynamite.how.to.master.the.king.of.all.strength.exercises.pdf 11 M
 developing.maximal.strength.tate.pdf 584 K
 development.of.the.russian.conjugate.sequence.system.myslinski.pdf 548 K
 dinosaur.training.kubik.pdf 1.2 M
 efs.basic.training.tate.and.wendler.pdf 2.4 M
 elitefts.bench.press.manual.by.dave.date.pdf 7.1 M
 encyclopedia.of.muscle.a.strength.stoppani.pdf 16 M
 freak.strength.pdf 1.4 M
 from.russia.with.tough.love.tsatsouline.pdf 5.8 M
 fundamentals.of.special.strength.training.in.sport.pdf 7.6 M
 grip.experts.pdf 9.4 M
 managing.the.training.of.weightlifters.laputin.pdf 5.3 M
 muscle.revolution.waterbury.pdf 15 M
 nsca.essentials.of.strength.training.and.conditioning.3rd.edition.pdf 22M
 powerlifting.pdf 8.1 M
 practical.programming.for.strength.training.pdf 6.3 M
 science.and.practice.of.strength.training.1.zatsiorsky.pdf 52 M
 science.and.practice.of.strength.training.v.m.zatsiorsky.pdf 35 M
 starting.strength.2nd.edition.pdf 24 M
 starting.strength.3rd.edition.pdf 16 M
 strength.and.conditioning.interrogations.cosgrove.pdf 1.6 M
 strength.training.brown.pdf 14 M
 stronger.phase.1.dave.tate.pdf 13 M
 stronger.phase.2.dave.tate.pdf 8.4 M
 stronger.phase.3.dave.tate.pdf 5.5 M
supertraining.4th.edition.pdf 55M added 9.13.2013
the.cube.method.brandon.lilly.pdf 4.0M j2048b request added 10.7.2013 
 the.dinosaur.strength.training.notebook.kubik.pdf 8.5 M
 the.max.effort.method.wendler.pdf 4.2 M
 theory.and.application.of.modern.strength.and.power.methods.thibaudeau.pdf 2.7 M
 theory.and.application.of.modern.strength.a.power.methods.2.thibaudeau.pdf 2.4 M
 the.periodization.bible.tate.pdf 32 K
 the.poliquin.principles.poliquin.pdf 77 M
 the.training.of.the.weightlifter.roman.pdf 38 M
 the.westside.barbell.book.of.methods.by.louie.simmons.pdf 77 M
 training.for.weightlifting.garhammer.pdf 1.4 M
 westside.for.athletes.cressey.pdf 528 K

*Strength Videos*
 extreme.powerlifting.bench.ed.coan.avi 456M added 9.14.2013
 extreme.powerlifting.deadlift.ed.coan.avi 464M added 9.14.2013
 extreme.powerlifting.squat.ed.coan.avi 538M added 9.14.2013
 starting.strength.bench.press.avi 224M
 starting.strength.deadlift.avi 203M
 starting.strength.power.clean.avi 329M
 starting.strength.press.avi 218M
 starting.strength.squat.avi 298M

*Stretching Documents*
 relax.into.stretch.tsatsouline.pdf 3.1M
 stretching.anatomy.nelson.pdf 9.0M
 stretching.therapy.ylinen.pdf 20M

*Strongman Videos*
 arild.haugen.norwegian.nrk.2008.wmv 33M
 hele.norges.torkel.ravndal.01.mpg 554M
 hele.norges.torkel.ravndal.02.mpg 554M
 national.geographic.superhuman.strongman.avi 550M
 norges.sterkeste.mann.2006.wmv 439M
 norges.sterkeste.mann.2007.avi 350M
 norges.sterkeste.mann.2008.avi 351M
 superhuman.super.strong.avi 351M
 viking.power.challenge.2008.avi 450M

*Synthol Video*
 gregg.valentino.the.man.whose.arms.exploded.avi 353M


----------



## RedLang

Wow very impressive post!! Thanks Regs.


----------



## DF

Thanks for posting these regs!


----------



## StoliFTW

Awesome. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance

Jewcehead Jackpot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regular

PillarofBalance said:


> Jewcehead Jackpot!!!!!!!!!



Damn, that should have been the name of the thread.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Regular is the man.  I dont care what the news paper said about him.


----------



## transcend2007

Thanks Reg....I know what I am doing this weekend....


----------



## #TheMatrix

I  clicked on a.pdf and. some "mega"  installer  for  android  poped  up?  I  have a pdf  reader.   what's mega?   fml. I  want all  this when on the go !  ffffuuuu


----------



## Jada

HOLY FK!!!!! Thank u REG!!!!!!!  I can't wait to c those videos!!! THANK U, rep points bro. Ahh is just saw I can't cuz I rep u recently)


----------



## NbleSavage

Huge contribution! Thanks Mate!


----------



## Mind2muscle

Wow!  Thanks man!  I've got a lot of reading to do now lol


----------



## regular

sparticus said:


> I  clicked on a.pdf and. some "mega"  installer  for  android  poped  up?  I  have a pdf  reader.   what's mega?   fml. I  want all  this when on the go !  ffffuuuu



Mega is a cloud drive hosting company. They are 100% legit. Remember megaupload.com? They got busted by the DOJ. This is their new project. I've never tried to click on one of their download links from a phone but I'm sure there's nothing malicious going on. I know the owners. Just click the links from a computer.


----------



## j2048b

reg... did u have to load each of these one at a time onto mega? or just a zip? or just link each one...i have copy another cloud service, and drop box... and also wanted to post up a ton of books, diets stuff and the like...

i was gonna give u rep but did not see how?

thanks man gonna grab a few of these... 

can we add our own contributions to this thread as well? i know we r moving but just wanted to ask...


----------



## #TheMatrix

j20

u see the little star under each user post name section.  rep up


----------



## AndroSport

Screw superman... regular is my new hero


----------



## coltmc4545

Sticky the **** out of this


----------



## hulksmash

AWESOME stuff

Although the only thing that I only care about is the studies (can't afford all the studies from journals I'd buy)

plus all the vids and PDFs are on torrents anyway

Thanks regs


----------



## hulksmash

regular said:


> Mega is a cloud drive hosting company. They are 100% legit. Remember megaupload.com? They got busted by the DOJ. This is their new project. I've never tried to click on one of their download links from a phone but I'm sure there's nothing malicious going on. I know the owners. Just click the links from a computer.



I'm so glad the bust came under a lot of heat...especially with the US goin to a diff country lol


----------



## creekrat

Thanks regs. can't wait to get where i have a better connection to download all of these.  I say it's sticky material


----------



## RowdyBrad

Awesome regular. Will get a couple for sure.


----------



## j2048b

sparticus said:


> j20
> 
> u see the little star under each user post name section.  rep up



thanks sparticus!


ANOTHER NOTE:

would it be possible to move this list to the bodybuilding library thread? or is it just for the big T section? just wondering as it would be a great addition to that section since its already up?

just wondering?


----------



## Tren4Life

Once again Regular is showing his support for our community. 
I will take this opportunity to say thank you for everyone 
Thanks Regular
S4L


----------



## ram97

Thanks reg for this tons of good stuff here thats why I like it here lots of info....

Ram


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Hands down most useful thread on the web!


----------



## CptFKNplanet

Wow this is awesome! Overwhelming amount of info.


----------



## j2048b

Wanted to ask if anyone had the cube method? Or what it compares to if anything? Might give the 

Shieko 13 week beginner program a go to see how i do? Just wanted to compare...


----------



## regular

j2048b said:


> Wanted to ask if anyone had the cube method? Or what it compares to if anything? Might give the
> 
> Shieko 13 week beginner program a go to see how i do? Just wanted to compare...



I added it for you.


----------



## j2048b

Thanks REG! Added rep for u! Thats awesome! Thanks again!


----------



## mistah187

I can't get any videos to load. Downloaded the player. Message comes up and says warning something not right and it doesn't play


----------



## regular

mistah187 said:


> I can't get any videos to load. Downloaded the player. Message comes up and says warning something not right and it doesn't play



Which video won't load and what specifically does it say?


----------



## Hero Swole

wow this is very much appreciated. didnt even know it was here.


----------



## j2048b

yo reg, can u get defrancos agile 8? by anychance?

thanks


----------



## Milo

Really top notch shit. Thanks for the links brother.


----------



## j2048b

Reg,
Can u get any works from eric cressey?

Functional stability training of the core or lower body? Or his optimum shoulder performance ? 

Thanks!


----------



## regular

101.simple.superfood.smoothies.pdf 16.9 MB 
50.more.conditioning.workouts.greyskull.pdf 19.8 MB 
base.building.carter.pdf 5.5 MB 
bench.press.the.science.bryant.pdf 3.5 MB 
better.than.steroids.pdf 2.0 MB 
functional.stability.training.core.pdf 7.0 MB 
hip.flexibility.solution.cheatsheets.pdf 3.6 MB 
hip.flexibility.solution.implementation.guide.pdf 34 KB 
hip.flexibility.solution.master.manual.pdf 2.5 MB 
hip.flexibility.solution.pdf 4.7 MB 
holiday.tips.team.elitefts.2008.pdf 756 KB 
holiday.tips.team.elitefts.2009.pdf 25.7 MB 
kinobody.faq.pdf 489 KB 
kinobody.the.missing.chapter.pdf 559 KB 
kinobody.warrior.shredding.program.pdf 3.1 MB 
off.the.floor.a.manual.for.deadlift.domination.dellanave.david.2013.pdf 5.8 MB 
programs.that.work.3.vol.1.elitefts.pdf 3.4 MB 
programs.that.work.3.vol.2.elitefts.pdf 2.9 MB 
raw.squat.training.guide.juggernaut.pdf 6.8 MB 
supplement.goals.reference.guide.examine.com.pdf 5.7 MB 
swole.2.greyskull.pdf 589 KB 
the.bulletproof.athlete.pdf 4.7 MB 
the.lci.method.greyskull.pdf 839 KB 
the.lilliebridge.training.method.pdf 1.7 MB 
the.strength.coachs.guide.to.shoulder.training.pdf 12.9 MB 
ultimate.offseason.training.manual.cressey.pdf 1.5 MB 
ws4sb.3.pdf 4.0 MB


----------



## j2048b

AWESOME REGS! Thank u thank u! Been wanting to get that functional core stuff!!


----------



## regular

J20 said:


> AWESOME REGS! Thank u thank u! Been wanting to get that functional core stuff!!



That's the only one I could find.


----------



## Bro Bundy

u got any hot midget porn?


----------



## j2048b

regular said:


> That's the only one I could find.



well its the one i wanted! thank you!

btw:

can u get anymore of josh bryants stuff? id be interested to give some more of his stuff a look thru...i got his metrofelx powerbuilding one, but its written kind of weird to me...


----------



## j2048b

Yo regs can u get any copy's of :

Big beyond belief

I believe there are 3 versions?

Also this one:

Amino Acids and Proteins for the Athlete: The Anabolic Edge?


----------



## j2048b

spreadsheets:

cube:
https://mega.co.nz/#!qsZxAKJa!YCCdEo0yFd9wfDlW6RRbMlYVxVl7CRRga4MmAizivdQ

cube:
https://mega.co.nz/#!P5BiRYzZ!4oZcdH4QZwVDrnbokngTdnEzenWUJsxNj0_SPkW22a8

juggernaut biaaatch:
https://mega.co.nz/#!ythFGLYZ!H3_ZfPzl7UqYcPTyizF0TgXHiP7nLwOO9LKk9y_dCBU

hope these help anyone?


----------



## ECKSRATED

Thanks j. Gotta try on my computer later won't work from my phone.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I tried to opem these files on my comp and it still wont open up. bout to say **** it and buy the e book cus I wanna start this tomorrow


----------



## j2048b

ECKSRATED said:


> I tried to opem these files on my comp and it still wont open up. bout to say **** it and buy the e book cus I wanna start this tomorrow



Should all be pdf files? They were on my computer

The others that i posted were excel spreadsheets


----------



## ECKSRATED

yea the one spread sheet worked. but I still don't have the entire program. need to know about the accessory lifts and all that shit. might just buy it


----------



## j2048b

https://mega.co.nz/#!f5Y0BBgC!LWoPdgDTnpzdQBJRNcSDQ2RhqvtKx6FEw7VqY1E3ANM

Try this link to my mega account let me know if it works!


----------



## ECKSRATED

it works but when I open it its just an empty spreadsheet. 

the other one worked where u can actually insert your max lifts and shit. but I still need to know about the accessory work and shit from the ebook itself


----------



## ECKSRATED

its all good man I appreciate your help my computer is probably just being dumb


----------



## j2048b

Just download a new version of pdf, from acrobat 

Or right click the item u downloaded and go to open and choose pdf


----------



## ECKSRATED

If u can will u try emailing me the e book if u have it on your comp?  

If u can my email is 6453bianchi@gmail.com

thanks for the help. If that don't work I'm buying the bitch. Lol


----------



## j2048b

Yeah ill send it if its not to big!


----------



## j2048b

Its sent let me know if it works?


----------



## ECKSRATED

It worked homie. Thanks a lot. U saved me 37 dollars. Lol. Appreciate it


----------



## j2048b

Werd no prob!


----------



## Fsuphisig

wow i just downloaded like 10 of these, such great information holy sh*t, thanks man, got any favorites?


----------



## event462

Thanks brother! is it gay that i think I may love you now?


----------



## PillarofBalance

event462 said:


> Thanks brother! is it gay that i think I may love you now?



Yes but that just means you belong here.


----------



## BigGameHunter

event462 said:


> Thanks brother! is it gay that i think I may love you now?



Maybe someday you will achieve Buddy status.


----------



## regular

event462 said:


> Thanks brother! is it gay that i think I may love you now?



call me <3


----------



## event462

regular said:


> call me <3



I smell a bromance!


----------



## j2048b

J20 said:


> Yo regs can u get any copy's of :
> 
> Big beyond belief
> 
> I believe there are 3 versions?



yo regs good to have u back on here, wondering if there is any way to find the above items?


----------



## yeti

10/20/LIFE by Brian Carroll
Cutting Weight by Brian Carroll

Again, please don't share these two outside of here and for your own personal use.


----------



## regular

J20 said:


> yo regs good to have u back on here, wondering if there is any way to find the above items?



It's good to be back, thank you.

Big Beyond Belief.pdf 2.1 MB
https://mega.co.nz/#!z5gzQYyK!TX3RZ-QGn2YXqhNWi36fX12sjI84clgjZ9wY3renMLA


----------



## Bro Bundy

any porn yet regs? i like muscle girls with their giant clits


----------



## SuperBane

Brother Bundy said:


> any porn yet regs? i like muscle girls with their giant clits



just nasty. nasty


----------



## sky42

Thanks Regs. I can't wait to view!


----------



## j2048b

regular said:


> It's good to be back, thank you.
> 
> Big Beyond Belief.pdf 2.1 MB
> https://mega.co.nz/#!z5gzQYyK!TX3RZ-QGn2YXqhNWi36fX12sjI84clgjZ9wY3renMLA



Totally AWESOME! Thanks regs!


----------



## TriniJuice

Do i need to make an account on mega,
I've been clicking links to download to comp but nothings moving (says files are transferring when i close window but bar is not loading)
would it be easier for to make an account and save to mega cloud


----------



## mistah187

Trini I made a account and still can't view. It downloads it and saves it on the cloud. Every time I click the saved on it asks me where I want to put it on my phone with no option to view. I try every couple of days get frustrated and wait a couple more days.


----------



## TriniJuice

mistah187 said:


> Trini I made a account and still can't view. It downloads it and saves it on the cloud. Every time I click the saved on it asks me where I want to put it on my phone with no option to view. I try every couple of days get frustrated and wait a couple more days.



just found out how to do it,( i have  google chrome)
you need to download this extension https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mega/bigefpfhnfcobdlfbedofhhaibnlghod?hl=en
Also i can't download when i use incognito mode, i have to use regular chrome browser
Files save to "Downloads" folder on comp in documents


----------



## j2048b

Also if u get a mega account, simply add a folder called muscle library or what ever u want to name it... When asked where to save it simply select that folder, and it will download to that folder....

I open a mega link while on my phone and it opens safari, then automatically opens my mega app on my phone and asks me which folder,  and then dowloads to it....ill click on it once showing and then i use pdf reader to open all pdf's


----------



## Four1Thr33

Damn do I have alot to watch now


----------



## 502

thanks brother. I'll be taking a look at these when I get some spare time.


----------



## metsfan4life

love this. thanks so much. one ive been looking for is Huge and Freaky.  i bought it years ago for 30$ at B&N and now its 100+ on amazon? anyone find this one online anywhere?


----------



## Jayjay82

This is a great sticky.


----------



## KennyP

Holy Cow! AWESOME post!! Love it!


----------



## j2048b

Regs: can u get this new book yet:

The specialization success guide plans for a bigger squat bench press and deadlift by greg robins and eric cressey

Pretty new but wanted to ask? 


also this book:

testosterone: a mans guide by nelson vergel


Thanks!


----------



## jSalud

looks like I got my reading materials for the next couple months here!


----------



## deadlift666

Yep, lots of good shit in here.


----------



## j2048b

WANTED:

Examine.com 
Stacks, the books they put out, usually $149 for all 16 books....

Anyone know anyone that can get these??


----------



## Ace Corona

Regular, thank you for all these downloads, the information here in this thread is very valuable.


----------



## Ace Corona

I've been wanting a copy of that "Supple Leopard" book by Kelly Starrett for close to a year, now I've got it thanks to you, Reg, thanks!


----------



## Trump

Just found this, bloody amazing


----------



## j2048b

Ive got a ton of newer stuff i am going to load up here again to keep this thread alive 

Let me know what u guys want and if i got it ill load it up, if not i got a site i can usually get almost anything 

No porn tho sorry dudez


----------



## Gadawg

Seems most of the videos say "no longer available".  That true for everyone or just me?


----------



## Seeker

Most of these links are not working. This Mega app is crap


----------



## j2048b

Try this link


https://mega.nz/#!X0wGzC6B!ZQdRkJ-4C-KDxL44WWeeLCDO5F13kMqGYsqF59L_dVA



See if this book works?

All about power lifting


----------



## Seeker

j2048b said:


> Try this link
> 
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!X0wGzC6B!ZQdRkJ-4C-KDxL44WWeeLCDO5F13kMqGYsqF59L_dVA
> 
> 
> 
> See if this book works?
> 
> All about power lifting



Yes! Gave me a 2nd option to open with my browser so it worked.


----------



## j2048b

Seeker said:


> Yes! Gave me a 2nd option to open with my browser so it worked.


Thats what it should do, glad it worked

Ill post a bunch of others over the comming weeks

Alot of the files have been removed due to copywrite stuff so thats why a lot dont work any more


----------



## j2048b

https://volafile.org/r/fit


OR GO HERE AS WELL, always request and post items here as well


Bottom rite hand lower side has a spot that says FILES, click it and it simply slides the page to the left on ur phone to the files section


----------



## Grizzly911

j2048b said:


> Ive got a ton of newer stuff i am going to load up here again to keep this thread alive
> 
> Let me know what u guys want and if i got it ill load it up, if not i got a site i can usually get almost anything
> 
> No porn tho sorry dudez



See if you can get the Jim Stoppani training books if possible.


----------



## Grizzly911

Grizzly911 said:


> See if you can get the Jim Stoppani training books if possible.



Also, any book by Franco Columbo if they exist.


----------



## j2048b

Grizzly911 said:


> See if you can get the Jim Stoppani training books if possible.


I have 1 or 2 from jim, ill see if i can find it on my harddrive also use the web link i posted and u can request stuff there as well


----------



## Grizzly911

Grizzly911 said:


> See if you can get the Jim Stoppani training books if possible.



Also, any book by Franco Columbo if they exist.

Thanks J!


----------



## j2048b

Grizzly911 said:


> See if you can get the Jim Stoppani training books if possible.




here ya go jim stop


https://mega.nz/#!q0BygaJZ!ODE_kQKfuhFXf7xT19XUqddN8BOVyJacfeCLpBc5mEc


https://mega.nz/#!SkZWjaxD!bbeXN4iHoNJvOSzEhzWXiFd2630PZKJMYlnZDVJkhJo


https://mega.nz/#!ftJmgaIB!zYI5oW5ABaQE3ChCsJrS2elE5S1pXu_Aug-7pmB_sD4


https://mega.nz/#!X8IQlYxZ!NKi0j7-8j1gmCSqjwxz_WaweZWxNS2l3GZXyi89PBTI


----------



## j2048b

Grizzly911 said:


> Also, any book by Franco Columbo if they exist.
> 
> Thanks J!




sorry i have yet to see any by franco..


----------



## Grizzly911

j2048b said:


> sorry i have yet to see any by franco..


  That's cool, thanks for the others.


----------



## Mhenshaw

I hit the wayback machine for this.  Lots of great articles from Frederick C. Hatfield, aka Dr Squat.
Https(colon front slash front slash)web(dot)archive(dot)org/web/20051210064245/http(colon front slash front slash)www(dot)drsquat(dot)com/index(dot)cfm?action=articles

I strongly recommend ABC Training Made REAL Simple.


----------



## joeyirish777

how have I just found this....


----------



## Beastmode2782

That's cool


----------



## chandy

Literal mother load


----------



## Skullcrusher

Thank you for taking the time to put all of this together. Goldmine of info.


----------



## Milo

Beautiful 10 char


----------



## dreamscraper

Both Bondarchuk books is quite impressive. 

It is annoying to me though that there isn't a better version of Supertraining. I always get my hopes up then it is that version. I have the physical book but I would love a good pdf to read on my tablet.


----------



## Ozymandias

So glad this thread got bumped.

This is incredible.


----------



## j2048b

dont forget to go here as well:

https://volafile.org/r/fit

u can request as well as download everything....


ive got a ton of stuff ive been meaning to upload to mega so i can share with the group, just havent had time to sift thru it all, i mean harddrives full.....


----------



## wilkinkc

Wow, thank you so much for this


----------



## Skullcrusher

Looking for anything by Charles Glass...


----------



## Crom

Holy shit! Thank you.


----------



## Crom

Just noticed that many of the links are dead. Nice having everything laid out though. If I see a title that peeks my interest I can look it up.


----------



## BrotherIron

It would be great to have some of the sections updated with new works that have bene released.


----------



## bugman

Good stuff!


----------



## FearThaGear

Wow! 

I'm going to be spending a lot of time here.

Glad this got bumped up 👍


----------



## Be_A_Hero

King among men


----------



## GhostPenguin

Free Arnold Schwarzenegger Books: PDF Download
					

PDF Drive is your search engine for PDF files. As of today we have 81,117,069 eBooks for you to download for free. No annoying ads, no download limits, enjoy it and don't forget to bookmark and share the love!




					www.pdfdrive.com
				




This is linked to Arnold's section, but this site has a lot of books from bodybuilders to powerlifters to children's books

Just type the author or name of the book and it's a free download

Or use





__





						Discover the Best eBooks, Audiobooks, Magazines, Sheet Music, and More | Scribd
					






					www.scribd.com
				




And it has more and even articles, but it costs after 30 days


----------



## AntiThumperian

Awesome collection!


----------



## Brian Newman

Amazing, I can get bigger!!!


----------



## Brayn

Wow! Thank you man!


----------



## Mukbuk88

Encyclepedia of bodybuilding


----------



## Mukbuk88

Free BB books

there are popups though but  pretty easy downloads


----------



## The Phoenix

Mukbuk88 said:


> Free BB books
> 
> there are popups though but  pretty easy downloads


Thanks for the pubs!


----------



## Mukbuk88

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks for the pubs!


Yea man


----------



## Sykeadelic78

Damn. Nice little treasure chest!  Appreciate putting in the time.


----------



## IronSoul

Another huge reason to miss regular 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

